# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Beuck - labrador x beauceron - 10 ans dont 8 ans de box - Tabanac - 33

## flavie33

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Beuck
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Beuck est un adorable toutou, avec du caractère et très obéissant. Il connait les ordre de base : assis, couché, donne la patte, pas bouger, au pied (et "bisou"    )

Il n'aime pas les chats ni les chiens mâles. 
Il s'entend bien avec les femelles.
Son ancien propriétaire étant en foyer, il a dû se séparer de son chien.

Croisé beauceron/labrador, né le 27.02.2006

N° puce: 250269700347012
Frais d'adoption: 50 (vacciné, pucé, passeport européen)
Pas de FA
Pas de co-voiturage
Adoption hors département possible, 
seulement si les adoptants se déplacent au refuge
*Vous pouvez transmettre!*





*Refuge de Tabanac
Domaine des Barthes
33550 
Tabanac*
*05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## aurore

Transmis sur Beauceron in need.

Il ne s'entend avec aucun chien? Ni mâles ni femelles   :hein:  ?

----------


## flavie33



----------


## flavie33

J'oubliais de préciser que Beuck est très bien éduqué! 

Il connait les ordres de bases: assis, couché, donne la patte.
Marche correctement en laisse.

S'entend très bien avec les filles    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## flavie33



----------


## flavie33

Il s'entend très bien avec les femelles, c'est déja mieu que rien   ::  

Merci de diffuser...

----------


## flavie33

Beuck est au refuge depuis le 13/03/2008   ::

----------


## flavie33

Je met de nouvelles photos de Beuck en espérant qu'il trouve bientôt une famille!!!

----------


## flavie33

Un maître ferme, sans jeunes enfants, sans de chiens mâles, sans chats!

Cela devrait se trouver non? Il suffit simplement d'apprendre à Beuck que ce n'est pas à lui de dominer    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Leiln

UP !    ::  

Avec un peu d'autorité Beuck est vraiment mignon ! Assis, donne la patte, attend ... 
Pensez a lui !

----------


## Leiln



----------


## Leiln

Personne ne s'intéresse donc a ce magnifique Beucky ?  
Il a besoin d'autorité mais c'est un adorable poilu ... il mérite qu'on lui laisse une chance.

----------


## hirtz

Je vous attend ...

----------


## Leiln

Beuck est toujours a l'adoption ! Ne l'oubliez pas.

----------


## hirtz

Beucky attend toujours SA famille  

c'est un chien obéissant avec du caractère...il gagne a être connu!!!

----------


## Leiln

Beucky passe le temps en attendant sa famille ... (et c'est plutot cool à Tabanac   )

Mr Beucky a son caractère et sa personnalité (qui fait tout son charme) mais 
une fois qu'on sait comment le prendre, c'est un chien extra ... 
obéissant, joueur, affectueux, adorable quoi.  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]

Jeux et gratouilles.

----------


## Leiln

Cet après-midi, leçon de natation avec Beucky.  

Par ici ! 









Le ploufoir, un vrai bonheur !  





En bon maître nageur, Beucky nous a montré comment on fait le chien amphibie.  



Rafraîchissement pour tout le monde.

----------


## Leiln

Je suis toujours là ...  



En attendant ma famille, vive la pataugeoire !  





Couché dedans (quand j'vous dis que Beuck est amphibie   )



Je vous attend !

----------


## TeyKa

Allez quelqu'un pour lui, il est beau comme tout    ::

----------


## Isabel31

Une bannière commune  :amour: 





```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-males-f64/eliott-type-beauceron-2-ans-tabanac-33-t240625.htm][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/bleilna.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-males-f64/beuck-labrador-x-beauceron-4-ans-tabanac-33-t157198.htm][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/bleilnb.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-femelles-f70/dineka-croisee-chien-loup-tchecoslovaque-3-ans-tabanac-33-t224418-30.htm][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/bleilnc.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## hirtz

il attend bien sagement au refuge    ::  
Il manque pas de charme pourtant   :amour:   ::

----------


## hirtz

Je suis obéissant, câlin et j'ai mon petit caractère (si qui fait tout mon charmes qu'ils disent) et je vous attend toujours au refuge     ::    qui me donnera ma chance?    ::   ::

----------


## hirtz

Quoi de plus facile que de prendre en photo Beuck, "assis" "pas bouger"...et voila, c'est aussi simple que ça!!!   :amour:   ::  
Beuck vous attend, venez vite le rencontrer!!

----------


## tchoupi93

[center:1t17uorg][/center:1t17uorg]

----------


## hirtz



----------


## rdscats

::

----------


## Leiln

Rien de neuf, personne ne le remarque ...  :Frown:

----------


## Leiln

Rien de neuf pour lui, il attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## hirtz

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

*Refuge de Tabanac
Domaine des Barthes
33550 Tabanac
05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

Beuck est très bien éduqué! 

Il connait les ordres de bases: assis, couché, donne la patte.
Marche correctement en laisse.

S'entend très bien avec les filles

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## Zénitude

Il est ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...55287/?fref=ts

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

vidéo de 30 millions d'amis  sur le  refuge des clochards poilus ici http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18...1#.UdJs4ztFDh4

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

Toujours à l'adoption  le pauvre joli .

----------


## teuleu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il vieillit le pauvre

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

Merci Arden 56 et Tinavani

----------


## Stéphane61

> Rien de neuf, personne ne le remarque ...


8 ans de box, comment est-ce possible? 
s'il avait été compatible chats, il serait déjà à la maison!

----------


## teuleu

*Refuge des Clochards Poilus
Domaine des Barthes
33550 Tabanac
05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## breton67

quelle horreur , pauvre bonhomme , pas une seule bonne ame pour donner a ce loulou un merveilleux noel ? j en ais mal au ventre de voir toutes ces années perdues 
je diffuse avec un tout petit espoir????????

----------


## arden56

RELANCe

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai créé un FB pour Beuck :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Merci de partager !

----------


## teuleu

Merci Végane

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu



----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

RE

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## D-elphine

ça fait un moment que je vois cette bouille à croquer sur la page annonce de rescue, j'ai jamais pris le temps de venir le voir, incroyable que personne n'ait craqué ! 
et aujourd'hui que je pensais à lui, je viens de cliquer ici et je le vois tjs là, comme il a changé le pauvre tant d'années enfermé, courage joli loulou, qq1 va forcément craquer !




>

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## Laeeti33

Pauvre loulou, allez quelqu'un pour lui ! Le temps passe, et malheureusement, Beuck n'est pas éternel...

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## breton67

merci pour le lien Meryl ............diffusé pour ce tres beau loulou

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Vegane7

> J'ai créé un FB pour Beuck :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> 
> Merci de partager !



On repartage pour Beuck sur FB !

----------


## teuleu



----------


## breton67

relançe de mon coté également 
bon dieu ces vieux loulous , tant de douceur personne pour craquer?

----------


## teuleu

merci ma Breton : )  ::

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## teuleu



----------


## lilinea59

je diffuse de mon côté en espérant aider ce loulou qui sait

allez on y croit

----------


## teuleu

merci Lilinea

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

re

----------


## teuleu

merci arden  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Vu l'âge de Beuck, les covoiturages sont-ils toujours refusés ?

Je repartage sur FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## teuleu

je pense oui

----------


## Vegane7

C'est vraiment dommage, ça n'aidera pas ce pauvre Buck !

----------


## teuleu

si il y a des personnes très très très très motivées elles peuvent essayer de plaider leur cause 05.56.67.00.43

----------


## breton67

un peu triste , dieu sait que j ai plaidé pour SCOOP par telephonne envoyé le parcours avec photos de tous mes adoptés et refus ........ ,je relaçe une fois de plus ce beau chien avec un si doux museau en ésperant pour lui

----------


## teuleu



----------


## lilinea59

trop mignon ce grand loulou

----------


## cricri19

Bonsoir!
Mais quel regard!!Pauvre petit père;comme je le plains!
Je vais le diffuser sur mes groupes de Facebook et sur ma page:cause animale trouver de nouveaux adoptants!
Je XXXX tout pour toi mon beau!!!8 ans de box;c'est 8 de trop!!!

----------


## teuleu

merci cri cri

----------


## teuleu

" />

----------


## Vegane7

Beuck me déchire le coeur.
Pauvre chien, à qui l'on aura fait vivre toute sa vie derrière les barreaux.

----------


## aurore27

ptg fb

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*Pas de bannière??*

 Sinon  SCOOP je le pensais à Perpignan pas à Tabanac




> un peu triste , dieu sait que j ai plaidé pour SCOOP par telephonne  envoyé le parcours avec photos de tous mes adoptés et refus ........ ,je  relaçe une fois de plus ce beau chien avec un si doux museau en  ésperant pour lui

----------


## Vegane7

Le pauvre Scoop est en effet bien à Perpignan.

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## Vegane7

> Je repartage sur FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je le vois sur facebook depuis si longtemps

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...anac-33#122613
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## OBELIX2806

je prends connaissance de son post sur FB . Pauvre petit ; *
TROP INJUSTE 
Peux pas car ai déjà 10 loulous ; mais je PTG

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## OBELIX2806



----------


## OBELIX2806



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## OBELIX2806

PTG sur FB

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## OBELIX2806

REPTG sur FB

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## arden56

RE

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## OBELIX2806

reptg sur FB

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## OBELIX2806

re sur FB

----------


## breton67

personne pour donner a ce loup un foyer au chaud ,svp il doit bien y avoir quelqu un qui ait le coeur assez grand pour le prendre chez soi 
Vite pour lui

----------


## OBELIX2806

déjà 10 loulous , mais REPTG sur FB

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## OBELIX2806

reptg sur FB

----------


## aurore27

on n'oublie pas Beuck, il mérite de trouver sa famille. ptg

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## OBELIX2806

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pourquoi URGENCE????????

----------


## teuleu

parce qu'il est vieux le pauvre

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## teuleu

cela me dit que la page n'est pas disponible ?

----------


## Vegane7

Teuleu, le lien fonctionne chez moi.

----------


## arden56

idem, ca marche

----------


## OBELIX2806

REPTG

----------


## teuleu

aujourd'hui ça marche : ) 
merci

----------


## OBELIX2806

RE

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## OBELIX2806

reeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## OBELIX2806



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## breton67

relançe de mon coté aussi , c est usant ,pauvre bonhomme ,il est beau pourtant et a cet age là il a tellement besoin d avoir enfin sa famille 
personne vraiment pour lui ?? une petite place??

----------


## Vegane7

Beuck implore qu'on le sorte de là... HELP

----------


## lilinea59

je relance de mon côté

----------


## aurore27

ptg, il me semble que "Balto" se nomme plutôt Beuck ; Vegane7

----------


## arden56

re

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Vegane7

Aurore, oui, je venais de diffuser un Balto !
J'ai rectifié.

Repartageons pour Beuck sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## OBELIX2806

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## OBELIX2806

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## OBELIX2806



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## OBELIX2806

re

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

merci Aurore 27

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

re

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## OBELIX2806



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

9 ans de refuge à Tabanac Quelle chienne de vie Je partage pour toi Beuck

----------


## Vegane7

Pourquoi n'acceptez-vous ni les FA ni les covoiturages pour Beuck ?
Ne pensez-vous pas que ce serait dans son intérêt ?...

----------


## teuleu

Pour le co voiturage , je pense que c'est pour tester la motivation des éventuels adoptants lointains .Je suppose que c'est pour cela. Pour les familles d'accueil je ne sais pas .
Voici le numéro de tel du refuge  05.56.67.00.43 pour avoir des réponses à vos questions .

----------


## teuleu



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage massivement pour BEUCK sur FB SVP...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Annabelle27

UP UP UP pour Beuck  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Que des UP et des partages sur les posts de Tabanac!!! pas de bénévoles sur Rescue?? Pourquoi ces chiens car je crois en avoir vu plusieurs restent-ils autant d'années au refuge??

Le prix de l'adoption,manque d'adoptants dans la région????

----------


## Vegane7

Voici l'explication MarieJolie :

*Covoiturages : Refusés
Familles d'accueil: Non souhaitées*

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sylviemarie

En même temps; j'ai fait 1600km aller-retour dans la journée pour adopter Looky (st etienne/lille) et 200 pour Mirka. Pauvre Buck, il mériterait bien une famille motivée qui craque, il est adorable!

----------


## teuleu

Tabanac n'est pas très loin de Bordeaux et à Bordeaux même  il y a déjà la SPA de Mérignac .
Je pense que les gens qui souhaitent adopter un animal en Gironde vont à la SPA de Mérignac qui est beaucoup plus connue et plus facile d'accès.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ce peut être une raison mais alors les pauvres chiens de Tabanac ont moins de chance Pas possible que certains partent à Mérignac après quelques années pour leur donner une chance de plus
J'ai vu que çà se faisait dans certaines spa Enfin je comprends mieux pourquoi ils y restent aussi longtemps

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage massivement pour BEUCK sur FB SVP...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou ,j aimerais vraiment une famille ..Merci de vouloir prendre soin de moi !

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Beuck :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...Tabanac-33.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou c est bientôt Noël une petite place sous le sapin bien au chaud! Je suis un cœur à prendre ,et vous avez vous votre cœur à prendre ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coucou c est bientôt Noël une petite place sous le sapin bien au chaud! Je suis un cur à prendre ,et vous avez vous votre cur à prendre ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est Noel pour moi aussi ! Une famille comme cadeau ..

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Liolia

up!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Liolia

Allez! que 2018 lui apporte une famille à ce pepere!

----------


## doriant

ya t'il des photos récentes, une video de Beuck qu'on puisse voir qqpart ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

> ya t'il des photos récentes, une video de Beuck qu'on puisse voir qqpart ?


1 vidéo en page 4 et plein de photos sur le 1er lien de tivanna en page 8

ptg

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp aurore  :: 

*VIDEO PAGE 4*

PHOTOS remontrées :

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

le temps s'est écoulé. J'aurais tant aimé qu'une gentille famille porte un doux regard sur toi et t'adopte. Mille caresses à toi

----------


## doriant

ya til qq1 de la spa de tabanac sur rescue svp ? teuleu bénévole ou en diffusion stp ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je crois avoir demandé une fois et il n'y a pas de bénévole de Tabanac sur le forum et c'est bien dommage pour ces chiens qui y sont depuis des années

----------


## doriant

Je n'y connais rien, ptetre que qq1 parmi vous peut m'éclairer, mais est-ce un bon calcul de recuperer les frais vetos ds le tarif d'adoption d'un chien agé, par ex Tigre, petit croisé, né en 2003, 170€. Ca me parait cher pour preferer un vieux chien qui va a court terme necessiter d'autres frais, sil vient à vieillir. Ya ptetre là une partie de l'explication parmi d'autres soucis de profils et de comm defaillante.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je viens de voir que ce chien est depuis plus de 10 ans sur Rescue Quelle vie passée au refuge ::

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, et c'est incompréhensible et inacceptable...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On repartage sur FB pour BEUCK !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## breton67

pauvre petit bonhomme ,je le suis depuis si longtemps ,a présent qu il est plus agé il s entendrait peut être mieux avec les mâles?
il est vraiment beau ce loulou c est un crève coeur de voir passer les années et personne pour lui donner enfin un foyer

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, moi aussi...  des chiens de son âge arrivent à trouver leur foyer... à condition d'être très diffusés. Quelle tristesse autant d'années en refuge!

----------


## aurore27

Je pense que le souci est que c'est un vieux chien de grande taille qui ne s'entend qu'avec les femelles chien.... ::  Mais je ne désespère pas qu'il trouve sa famille donc je continue sa diffusion chaque mois.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci pour lui Aurore27! ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui les diffusions sont-elles assez nombreuses à Tabanac??? Pas de bénévole ici, pas de lien FB Et la spa de Bordeaux à côté (saturée)........

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile

Une famille pour Beuck lui qui l'attend depuis tant d'années...
Offrez-lui ce bonheur, c'est vous que vous comblerez en lui donnant votre affection dans un foyer qu'il n'a jamais eu!!!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## phacélie

Beuck doit bénéficier de l'opération Doyen, le refuge en fait partie :




> *Pour toute adoption dun chien âgé de 10 ans et plus dans l'un de ces refuges, la Fondation 30 Millions dAmis sengage à régler les éventuels frais vétérinaires, à hauteur de 600 euros - sur présentation de factures.*


https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/jagis...ration-doyens/

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

même avec l'opération doyens rien pour Beuck Pourvu qu'il ne parte pas comme Vox ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Triste sort Comment des chiens peuvent-ils rester plus de 10 ans en box????????? ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Roukmoutt

Personne pour lui ? Ce serait chouette une famille pour lui .
2 cœurs à prendre celui de Beuck et celui de l adoptante ou adoptant , une vrai famille quoi !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il y a bien quelqu'un pour ce pauvre Beuck!!!
Merci Aurore27 et à Végane7 de diffuser pour lui, des chiens âgés arrivent à trouver leur famille, c'est tout ce que je te souhaite Beuck!!!
Ce n'est pas une vie!!!

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

N'y aurait-il pas 1 moyen pour apprendre à Beuck à apprécier/aimer les chats ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> N'y aurait-il pas 1 moyen pour apprendre à Beuck à apprécier/aimer les chats ?


Je pense que c'est trop tard!!! Quelle triste vie que de n'être jamais en famille

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera un bon panier-retraite à pépère BEUCK !

----------


## Petite Etoile

> N'y aurait-il pas 1 moyen pour apprendre à Beuck à apprécier/aimer les chats ?


si, en lui offrant une communication avec un communicateur animalier compétent, aurore27.

----------


## aurore27

> si, en lui offrant une communication avec un communicateur animalier compétent, aurore27.


Tu peux expliquer ? Je n'ai pas bien compris....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ptg

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner enfin un bon foyer à pépère BEUCK !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fredon21

PTG 21

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

contrariée par ces posts où aucune bénévole ne vient "parler" du chien...........

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## arden56

relancé encore et encore...

Il a bien blanchi le loulou... Les années ont passé ... Beuck est resté sur la touche... c'est triste...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Il a bien blanchi le loulou... Les années ont passé ... Beuck est resté sur la touche... c'est triste...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


C'est à pleurer Il faudrait des portes ouvertes spécial seniors!!!

----------


## Monkey

> Beuck doit bénéficier de l'opération Doyen, le refuge en fait partie :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/jagis...ration-doyens/



Une FA(LD) ne serait-elle pas envisageable éventuellement ?

----------


## phacélie

J'ai lu sur le forum du refuge qu'il ne fonctionnait pas avec des FA... :/

----------


## Monkey

Mince... :/

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile



----------


## Petite Etoile

Oh ton regard Beuck... mélancolique; tu attends depuis tellement longtemps ta famille!...


Je pense bien à toi, tu sais. ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ce regard me fend le coeur et je ne comprendrais jamais qu'il n'y ait pas une "mutation" dans un autre refuge quand le chien a déjà des années de refuge!!!! toute sa vie sans que personne ne le voit

Est ce un grand refuge? beaucoup de chiens a adopter??

----------


## GADYNETTE

OUI, tu as bien blanchi mon doux, mais ton regard en dit si long. Pourquoi n'as-tu pas encore TA FAMILLE ???

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

BEUCK fait partie des grands oubliés comme RAFIKI et NIKITA , sans doute parce que les membres du refuge ne les mettent pas assez en avant ! Allez , adoptez-le pour lui et pas pour le refuge ! Ne le laissez pas mourir là-bas !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> BEUCK fait partie des grands oubliés comme RAFIKI et NIKITA , sans doute parce que les membres du refuge ne les mettent pas assez en avant ! Allez , adoptez-le pour lui et pas pour le refuge ! Ne le laissez pas mourir là-bas !



L'autre jour je suis allée sur le facebook de leur refuge et lui est mis à jour avec des photos Alors les bénévoles n'ont peut être pas le droit de diffuser sur les forums et c'est dommage  :: 

C'est sûr que des sujets sans photos ni nouvelles n'accrochent pas  et c'est bien triste Allez je me sauve il est temps Bonne journée

----------


## phacélie

Elles sont ici aussi, ce sont celles-là non ?




> relancé encore et encore...
> 
> Il a bien blanchi le loulou... Les années ont passé ... Beuck est resté sur la touche... c'est triste...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

entre autres merci beaucoup

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fredon21

Ptg pour ce beau loulou ::

----------


## edia

En effet, il a l'air très cool. C'est ce genre de chien qui sait s'adapter tout en restant lui-même. Up pour beuk il est grand temps  ::

----------


## Zénitude

::     Beuck est décédé ce matin.

----------


## aurore27

::  Je suis anéantie. J'ai tellement souhaité qu'il trouve sa famille, j'étais même prête à le prendre mais j'ai des chats et je vis en apppart à étages. Comme je m'en veux. Vole mon beau Beuck, là où tu es maintenant, tu as une famille pour l'éternité. ::

----------


## edia

:: C'est bien triste. Une pensée aimante pour Beuk .

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je n'ai pas de mots pour ce chien qui me faisait tant de peine

----------


## France34

Une des célébrités (malgré lui)de Rescue nous a , hélas, quittés ! Le pauvre BEUCK n'a certainement pas été malheureux au refuge de Tabanac où il était depuis tout jeune , mais il aurait été mieux dans une bonne famille ! Doux repos éternel , gentil pépère . ::

----------


## phacélie

Salut papy Beuck...

----------


## manoe

Beuck me touchait profondément sans que je puisse dire exactement pourquoi. Il est des regards qui troublent et qu'on ne peut oublier. Cela me rend si triste qu'il n'ait pas pu finir sa vie entouré et choyé.
Envole toi Beuck, puisses tu être heureux sur le pont de l'arc en ciel  ::

----------


## phacélie

https://www.facebook.com/groups/9996...6651206486317/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/99961781316/permalink/10156654239341317/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/9996...6654160326317/

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Beuck me touchait profondément sans que je puisse dire exactement pourquoi. Il est des regards qui troublent et qu'on ne peut oublier. Cela me rend si triste qu'il n'ait pas pu finir sa vie entouré et choyé.
> Envole toi Beuck, puisses tu être heureux sur le pont de l'arc en ciel


Idem C'est pourquoi je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'il n'est pas été adopté durant toutes ces années Je ne connais pas ce refuge mais j'ai lu qu'il pâtit d'un refuge sur Bordeaux

----------


## Liolia

Les chiens de ce refuge restent très longtemps sur place, Beuck n'est pas une exception. D'après ce que j'ai compris ce refuge fait dans la réinsertion. Donc on peut légitimement se demander quelles sont leurs priorités. Moi ça n'est pas le premier de leurs chiens qui me brise le cœur, on a l'impression que rien n'est fait pour faciliter les adoptions. D'ailleurs dans la présentation de l'asso, l'accent est mis sur la réinsertion.

http://www.mairie-tabanac.fr/default.asp?iId=GFLLMG

----------


## phacélie

C'est un refuge qui devait fermer/voir ses pensionnaires euthanasiés et c'est Emmaüs et ses personnes en réinsertion qui l'/les ont sauvé/s.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, les personnes en insertion sont les employés et il y a des bénévoles qui font ce qu'ils peuvent pour les aider et aider les chiens à être diffusés et adoptés (voir le groupe dont j'ai mis des liens au-dessus), donc les deux objectifs cohabitent.

Le descriptif que tu vois sur le site de la mairie provient probablement de ce qui est enregistré à la préfecture qui a fini par classer l'asso comme Association reconnue d'Assistance et de Bienfaisance.

----------


## Liolia

je m'appuie aussi sur un reportage video, sur youtube je crois. De toute façon ça n'est que mon avis qui n'engage que moi.

----------


## France34

Effectivement , la présentation de l'asso parle de la réinsertion de personnes qui , entr'autre , s'occupent des chiens ! Il n'est pas mentionné d'adoption de ceux-ci . J'ai été bénévole dans un refuge à Marseille qui employait des "compagnons" d'Emmaüs : ils ont été renvoyés parce qu'ils brutalisaient les chiens et ont essayé d'arnaquer les gens qui laissaient leur chien en pension pendant quelques jours ; ils leur demandaient une somme plus importante que la réalité pour se mettre la différence dans leurs poches ! Ce serait bien que des personnes habitant prés de ce refuge aillent voir ce qui s'y passe . Il faudrait que RAFIKI et NIKITA soient retirés au plus vite de cet endroit, sinon, ils vont mal finir, les pauvres !

----------


## Liolia

Attention, je n'ai dit nulle part que le refuge de tabanac est un refuge ou les chiens sont maltraités. Je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds, et je n'ai jamais entendu quoi que ce soit allant dans ce sens. Je dis juste que le reportage video que j'avais vu mettait l'accent sur la réinsertion plus que sur les chiens, et que de mon point de vue rien n'est fait pour faciliter les adoptions. Attention France34 ça va loin ce genre d'accusations, et ça nuit aux animaux.

----------


## France34

Liolia , je ne vois pas en quoi ce que j'ai dit nuirait aux animaux : au contraire ! Je me base sur ma propre expérience ! Je ne dis pas que tous les membres d'Emmaüs sont comme ceux que j'ai rencontrés à Marseille , mais , cette structure étant destinée à la réinsertion des hommes , l'attention n'est pas forcément portée sur les animaux ! Il est possible qu'Emmaüs , à Tabanac , fasse le maximum pour les animaux , mais apparemment, ce n'est pas le cas . Une preuve, c'est qu'ici des personnes déplorent que les posts ne soient plus remontés par les membres du refuge  depuis qu'ils ont été crées , souvent depuis très longtemps , certaines personnes pensant que , peut-être, la direction les en empêche  ! BEUCK en a pâti , comme RAFIKI , NIKITA et les autres ! Je crois que le fonctionnement de ce refuge devrait être " mis au clair " en ce qui concerne les animaux !

----------


## mer064

Je me souviens avoir signé quand le refuge allait fermer parce que le propriétaire du terrain voulait le récupérer.

Je connais quelqu'un qui y a fait un stage, cette personne en était ravie et a continué des études d'assistante vétérinaire, cela dit je ne connais pas plus de ce refuge. Peut-être que le mieux serait de prendre contact avec eux...

----------


## phacélie

Les bénévoles peuvent changer aussi France34, ne plus l'être pour diverses raisons dûes à leur vie personnelle, ne plus venir sur Rescue tout simplement.
La structure n'empêche pas les diffusions, les adoptions sinon les chiens ne seraient pas sur secondechance.org, sur 30 million d'amis qui les parraine et leur confie des chiens saisis pour maltraitance et aussi là :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/99961781316/?ref=direct
https://fr-fr.facebook.com/lesclochardspoilus/
https://refugedesclochardspoilus.com
http://clochards-poilus.niceboard.com

2 vidéos Sur le refuge :

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18nff

https://vimeo.com/292550266


Un nouvel hommage à Beuck sur le groupe public du refuge sur fb :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/9996...6658694526317/

----------


## France34

Après tous ces témoignages, je ne m'inquiète plus pour les chiens qui se trouvent là-bas .

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je pense qu'il faut être présente dans un refuge en tant que bénévole pour voir le bon et le moins bon !! Pour ma part je ne donne jamais un "chèque en blanc à un refuge"
Peut être plus difficile si ce refuge ne fait pas partie de la SPA (quoique) mais je me dis que c'est en France qu'il y a un malise si un chien peut rester plus de dix ans dans un refuge alors que d'autres refuges n'ont pas d'anciens!!

----------


## Delphane

Je ne veux pas défendre le refuge, ne le connaissant pas et ne connaissant pas tous les tenants et aboutissants de cette histoire... mais je pense qu'il y a, objectivement, des types de chiens plus ou moins difficiles à faire adopter, et malheureusement pour lui, malgré sa bonne bouille, Beuck en faisant partie...
Grand, croisé assez "commun", noir, pas "ok tout" et non seulement adulte mais âgé apparemment... avec le paramètre qui veut que plus le temps passe, plus l'espoir d'être adopté s'amenuise. ça fait beaucoup de handicaps malheureusement, et même si tous les chiens de ce type ne finissent pas leurs jours en refuge, c'est un vrai choix pour un adoptant de prendre ce type de chien... Beuck ne l'a tout simplement pas rencontré...  :: 
Après, le refuge n'est pas forcément un "mauvais" refuge, mais juste un refuge, comme tant d'autres, où les gens ne sont pas en pointe avec les techniques de comm', ce qui n'aident pas à mettre leurs chiens en avant, on est d'accord. Mais ça n'en fait pas, pour autant, des mauvaises personnes, et un mauvais refuge qu'on peut juger comme ça de but en blanc...   ::

----------


## phacélie

Il peut aussi y a avoir une question de situation géographique, d'accessibilité, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de chat pour tester les compatibilités etc.

----------


## klavak

oh mon pauvre Beuck, sans doute que la canicule ne t'a pas fait de bien. Tu étais un beau et bon chien, et tu sais quoi ? Sois gentil, là-haut, de saluer les animaux arrivés avant toi, que nous avons aimés, soit dans la vraie vie, soit par photos interposées, comme c'était ton cas. 
je t'envoie plein de caresses là où tu es maintenant
klavak

----------

